# couper impérativement le courant de la machine avant de débrancher la prise pistolet



## Azzu

Hello everyone! 
My boss asked me to translate a sentence in German as though it was simple, given I don't know a word of German!!!  
So I really need help here!! Sorry to ask that! 
The sentence : "it is imperative to switch off the machine power supply before disconnecting the gun plug". (The original sentence is in French : "couper impérativement le courant de la machine avant de débrancher la prise pistolet"". Contexte: notice d'utilisation d'une machine industrielle). 
I have searched for the words in German and my awful try is : "Dringend ein Maschinestrom ausschalten bevor Pistolestecker wir ausschalten". 
I'm so ashamed to give you this!! 
Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Robocop

Vor dem Ausziehen des Pistolensteckers unbedingt die Stromversorgung (den Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausschalten.
Vor dem Ausziehen des Pistolensteckers muss die Stromversorgung (der Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Azzu

Thank you soooooo much Robocop!!!! 
Danke!!


----------



## Hutschi

In the first case, a "!" sign is required.
Vor dem Ausziehen des *Steckers *unbedingt die Stromversorgung (den Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausschalten*!*

I do not know the word "Pistolenstecker". 

What kind of plug is it?

May be a "Winkelstecker"?


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> In the first case, a "!" sign is required.
> Vor dem Ausziehen des *Steckers *unbedingt die Stromversorgung (den Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausschalten*!*
> 
> I do not know the word "Pistolenstecker".
> 
> What kind of plug is it?
> 
> May be a "Winkelstecker"?


In den Anleitungen, mit denen ich zu tun habe, werden prinzipiell keine Ausrufezeichen gesetzt.
"Pistolenstecker" habe ich als "Stecker der Pistole" (zum Beispiel "Spritzpistole") interpretiert. Im entsprechenden Kontext eingebettet ist das sicher verständlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop mentioned the following:
When they write manuals, they do not use exclamation marks (!). 
"Pistolenstecker" depends on context. He assumes that it is a plug for a spray gun. 

My proposal is:

In a manual use "." 
On a warning sign, use "!"

Please give context whether there is a gun  or not.


----------



## Azzu

ok! Actually it is the plug for a welding gun.


----------



## Hutschi

In this case, you can say "Pistolenstecker" -  I would prefer "des Steckers der Schweißpistole" or "des Schweißpistolensteckers" - if the context is clear - just "des Steckers".

Ropocops proposal
_Vor dem Ausziehen des Pistolensteckers unbedingt die Stromversorgung (den Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausschalten.
Vor dem Ausziehen des Pistolensteckers muss die Stromversorgung (der Hauptschalter) der Maschine ausgeschaltet werden.         _

My proposal
_Achtung: Vor dem Ziehen des Schweißpistolensteckers die Stromversorgung des Gerätes ausschalten!_
This is in English (almost literally):
Attention: Before you plug of the plug of the welding gun switch off the power supply of the device!

The idiomatic phrase for unplugging in this context is "Ziehen des Steckers" (for low voltage) or "Ziehen des Netzsteckers" (for 230 Volt). 

Please wait for the comments of the others.


----------



## Azzu

Ok I'll wait and see! 
But thanks anyway Hutschi!


----------



## berndf

En générale ce n’est pas prudent de traduire d’une langue ä une autre via une troisième langue. Comme ça, je préfère d’intervenir en Français. 



Azzu said:


> "couper impérativement le courant de la machine avant de débrancher la prise pistolet"


Quand tu dis « débrancher », tu parle de débrancher le pistolet de soudage de la machine et pas du secteur électrique, juste ? Ca veut dire, si on veut déconnecter le pistolet de soudage de la machine, on doit impérativement d’abord débrancher la machine du secteur. J’ai bien compris ?


----------



## Azzu

Oui c'est tout à fait ça!


----------



## berndf

Ma proposition:
"Vor dem Trennen der Schweißpistole unbedingt Spannungsversorgung der Maschine unterbrechen."


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Ma proposition:
> "Vor dem *Trennen* der Schweißpistole unbedingt Spannungsversorgung der Maschine unterbrechen."


Though technically correct, "Trennen der Schweisspistole" does not sound idiomatic (because when reading it there seems to be something missing). I am struggling for a better expression...
How about:
- Vor dem Ausstecken (Abkoppeln?) der Schweisspistole unbedingt die Spannungsversorgung (I prefer *Strom*versorgung, by the way. "Strom" as "fluid" corresponds more to the supply of energy) der Maschine (Schweissanlage?) unterbrechen.


----------



## berndf

Ich bin über "Trennen" auch nicht so glücklich, finde aber "das Ausstecken" noch viel unidiomatischer. Nach meinem Verständniss ist Spannungsversorgung und Stromversorgung fast aber nicht ganz dasselbe. Und hier geht es darum, dass die Kontakte der Pistole nicht unter Spannung stehen sollen.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Ich bin über "Trennen" auch nicht so glücklich, finde aber "das Ausstecken" noch viel unidiomatischer. Nach meinem Verständniss ist Spannungsversorgung und Stromversorgung fast aber nicht ganz dasselbe. Und hier geht es darum, dass die Kontakte der Pistole nicht unter Spannung stehen sollen.


Im Gegenteil! Bei Schweissanlagen geht die Gefahr von den grosssen Strömen aus! Ich *glaube*, es geht darum zu verhindern, dass die Schweisspistole just beim Abkoppeln versehentlich eingeschaltet wird. Wenn man elektrische Kontakte trennt, die von einem grossen Strom durchflossen werden, ist das gefährlich.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ist richtig. Ich wollte daher zuerst auch Stomversorgung schreiben. Aber um dies zu verhindern, muss die Spannung abgeschaltet werden. 

Normalerweise fliesst in dem Moment ja kein Strom, darum habe ich Probleme mit Stromversorgung. Um zu verhindern, dass unkontrolliert Strom zu fliessen beginnt, sollst Du die Spannung abschalten. Das war meine Logik für die Wortwahl.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Ich wollte daher zuerst auch Stomversorgung schreiben. Aber um dies zu verhindern, muss die Spannung abgeschaltet werden.
> 
> Normalerweise fliesst in dem Moment ja kein Strom, darum habe ich Probleme mit Stromversorgung. Um zu verhindern, dass unkontrolliert Strom zu fliessen beginnt, sollst Du die Spannung abschalten. Das war meine Logik für die Wortwahl.


Schon klar! Ich meine etwas anderes: Spannung und Strom sind einerseits physikalische Grössen. Der Begriff "Strom" ist für den Durchschnittsmenschen aber auch Ausdruck für ein Fluidum (wie zum Beispiel Wasser), das mit Energie in Zusammenhang steht. Der Laie sagt folglich: Dieses Gerät braucht Strom (nicht Spannung), um zu funktionieren. Strom (als Fluidum, nicht als elektrische Grösse) wird in diesem Fall gleichgesetzt mit elektrischer Energie. Und deshalb meine ich, ist der "*Strom*versorgung"  der Vorzug zu geben, wenn damit die Zuführung elektrischer Energie gemeint ist.


----------



## berndf

Es geht um das Manual einer Industrieanlage. Ich würde darum nicht von dem Sprachverständnis eins Laien ausgehen. Bei einem Staubsauger für zuhause würde ich das auch anders sehen.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> Es geht um das Manual einer Industrieanlage. Ich würde darum nicht von dem Sprachverständnis eins Laien ausgehen. Bei einem Staubsauger für zuhause würde ich das auch anders sehen.


Auch das ist mir klar. Aber schau mal wie die englischen Begriffe "power supply" und "power supply xxx" ins Deutsche übersetzt werden: Da kommt der Wortteil "Strom" definitiv häufiger vor als "Spannung"! Von mir aus gesehen einfach deshalb, weil "Strom" stärker mit Energie assoziert wird, als "Spannung".


----------



## berndf

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine weitere Meinung? Ich glaube, Robocop und ich drehen uns im Kreise.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich brauche Informationen zum Kontext.

1. wird der Stecker der Schweißpistole herausgezogen? Oder die Schweißelektrode?
2. Ist "Power Supply" ein Transformator? Dann könnte man es 1. als Netzteil, 2. als Transformator bezeichnen.

Dann ist es: 
Vor dem Herausziehen der Elektroden unbedingt die Spannungsversorgung ausschalten.
Vor dem Trennen der Schweißpistole unbedingt das Netzteil/den Transformator ausschalten.

Leider kann ich nicht französisch.


----------



## berndf

Es geht gar nicht um einen "Stecker". "Plug" war eine Fehlübersetzung. Meine Übersetztung war inhaltlich korrekt, da sind Robocob und ich uns einig. Es geht nur um die beste Wortwahl in Deutsch. Es geht darum, dass bevor die Schweisspistole vom Gerät getrennt werden darf, bei diesem die Spannung/der Strom abgestellt werden muss.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch eine weitere Meinung? Ich glaube, Robocop und ich drehen uns im Kreise.


Mir fehlt schlicht und einfach das erforderliche technische Verständnis. 



berndf said:


> Ma proposition:
> "Vor dem Trennen der Schweißpistole unbedingt Spannungsversorgung der Maschine unterbrechen."


Ja, "trennen" klingt etwas komisch, und ehrlich gesagt würde mir "ausstecken" besser gefallen - aber in technischen Belangen bin ich, wie schon gesagt, nicht wirklich kompetent. 

Edit: hat sich überschnitten mit berndf's letztem Posting. Ich könnt mir vorstellen so umzuformulieren:
"Unbedingt Spannungsversorgung der Maschine unterbrechen, bevor die Schweisspistole vom Gerät getrennt wird."
- Eigentlich steckt das schon so in Bernd's letztem Post drin - aufgrund dessen ich überhaupt erst verstanden hab, worum's geht.


----------



## berndf

Ok, dann schlage ich vor, wir einigen uns auf Robocop's Formulierung (allerdings mit ß):

*Vor dem Ausstecken der Schweißpistole unbedingt die Stromversorgung der Schweißanlage unterbrechen. *

Alle einverstanden?


----------



## sokol

Also für mich klingt das gut - das heisst dann also, verständlich für Laien, die mit Technik absolut nichts am Hut haben.


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> _Vor dem Ausstecken der Schweißpistole unbedingt die Stromversorgung der Schweißanlage unterbrechen. _


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin damit einverstanden, wobei "ausstecken" eher selten verwendet wird, es ist aber deutlich.

Wenn es auf einer Warntafel steht, sollte ein Ausrufezeichen folgen.

The status is:

We have the consens now that the best translation in our opinion is

_Vor dem Ausstecken der Schweißpistole unbedingt die Stromversorgung der Schweißanlage unterbrechen._


----------



## Azzu

Thank you very much!! 
Your help was so precious!! 
Merci beaucoup!


----------

